# How would you like mates like this ???



## Phantom (Dec 10, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/embed/HG_wfMK7dko?rel=0


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 10, 2013)

Not me, but I bet there are plenty who would lurrrrve that.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 10, 2013)

Boys will be boys!


----------



## That Guy (Dec 10, 2013)

Great prank, but I prefer my beer delivered the old-fashioned way . . .


----------

